# Speaking Spanish



## Wannabe Expat (May 2, 2012)

How important do those of you living in the Oliva/Gandia area think it is to be able to speak fluent Spanish? Have started learning but am finding it difficult to make enough time to do enough to get fluent, as still working full-time at present with long commute in the UK.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Wannabe Expat said:


> How important do those of you living in the Oliva/Gandia area think it is to be able to speak fluent Spanish? Have started learning but am finding it difficult to make enough time to do enough to get fluent, as still working full-time at present with long commute in the UK.


it's important IMO to make an effort to learn _some_ Spanish wherever you live in Spain - as much as you possibly can

fluency is something likely to evade all but the most dedicated, those who move somewhere they _never_ speak or hear English, or those moving here as children


----------



## Wannabe Expat (May 2, 2012)

Thanks - I know enough to manage at the market and in restaurants etc but would be really stuck with dealing with all the bureaucracy in Spain!


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Speaking a decent level of Spanish makes everything a million times easier. Is it needed in our area? No - you can get away with none or very little, but you will have to rely on other people a lot more.

If you need to earn a living locally, you will need good Spanish to at least stand a chance. I haven't seen many job advertisements lately, that do not need "fluent" Spanish and one or two more european languages (including cleaning and similar low level jobs).

If you don't need Spanish to earn a living I would suggest to at least gain basic knowledge to get by during everyday activities like shopping or talking to a doctor. A decent vocabulary will do the trick - don't worry too much about the grammar and tenses. And maybe after a while of living here you will pick up more and improve on it.


----------



## Wannabe Expat (May 2, 2012)

Seb* said:


> Speaking a decent level of Spanish makes everything a million times easier. Is it needed in our area? No - you can get away with none or very little, but you will have to rely on other people a lot more.
> 
> If you need to earn a living locally, you will need good Spanish to at least stand a chance. I haven't seen many job advertisements lately, that do not need "fluent" Spanish and one or two more european languages (including cleaning and similar low level jobs).
> 
> If you don't need Spanish to earn a living I would suggest to at least gain basic knowledge to get by during everyday activities like shopping or talking to a doctor. A decent vocabulary will do the trick - don't worry too much about the grammar and tenses. And maybe after a while of living here you will pick up more and improve on it.


Hi Seb

IThanks - I do have German (did a degree in German at uni in the UK) plus French, although a bit rusty, so clearly need to get on and learn some more Spanish!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm not yet fluent in English


----------



## jules 123 (Apr 26, 2011)

Wannabe Expat said:


> How important do those of you living in the Oliva/Gandia area think it is to be able to speak fluent Spanish? Have started learning but am finding it difficult to make enough time to do enough to get fluent, as still working full-time at present with long commute in the UK.


Could you use your commuting time to study the language?


----------



## Wannabe Expat (May 2, 2012)

Seb* said:


> Speaking a decent level of Spanish makes everything a million times easier. Is it needed in our area? No - you can get away with none or very little, but you will have to rely on other people a lot more.
> 
> If you need to earn a living locally, you will need good Spanish to at least stand a chance. I haven't seen many job advertisements lately, that do not need "fluent" Spanish and one or two more european languages (including cleaning and similar low level jobs).
> 
> If you don't need Spanish to earn a living I would suggest to at least gain basic knowledge to get by during everyday activities like shopping or talking to a doctor. A decent vocabulary will do the trick - don't worry too much about the grammar and tenses. And maybe after a while of living here you will pick up more and improve on it.


Have found and am using a couple of free Spanish courses available from the BBC website, called Spanish Steps and Mi Vida Loca. The last one has won awards and is very interesting!


----------



## Wannabe Expat (May 2, 2012)

*Spaeking Spanish*



jules 123 said:


> Could you use your commuting time to study the language?


Unfortunately not as I am driving on the M1 and have to watch the traffic like a hawk. I suppose maybe I could listen to a Spanish CD whilst driving. Good idea! Thanks!


----------



## jules 123 (Apr 26, 2011)

Wannabe Expat said:


> Unfortunately not as I am driving on the M1 and have to watch the traffic like a hawk. I suppose maybe I could listen to a Spanish CD whilst driving. Good idea! Thanks!


I've found CDs good, especially if you've got a text book to back up the exercises; I need to see the language as well as hear it.


----------



## Gabriela Gordon (May 4, 2012)

*spanish*



jules 123 said:


> I've found CDs good, especially if you've got a text book to back up the exercises; I need to see the language as well as hear it.


I am from argentina (so my first language is spanish ) living in Belfast

I had a basic level when I came , now I can speak with no problem and i passed my ACCa acountancy exams with no problem .
I when to a course I think that you get more motivation from others and the other secret is to try to integrate with the local comunity you are a litle bit lost at the begining but gets better!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Gabriela Gordon said:


> I am from argentina (so my first language is spanish ) living in Belfast
> 
> I had a basic level when I came , now I can speak with no problem and i passed my ACCa acountancy exams with no problem .
> I when to a course I think that you get more motivation from others and the other secret is to try to integrate with the local comunity you are a litle bit lost at the begining but gets better!!


Different people, different needs, different ages (probably) and lots of other variables to be taken into consideration here. There are a few people who will learn a lot and who will end up speaking good Spanish, but the vast majority of Brits will not for what ever reason.
For the OP
However, that's no reason to learn as much as you personally possibly can. That will require time, patience, consistency and real effort on your part.
The BBC courses look excellent IMO and I always recommend them even though I haven't used them.
For lots more information and opinions look at this thread. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...iving-spain/104899-learning-spanish-help.html
Then scroll down to the bottom of the page where you'll find a load more threads on the same subject. Let us know how you get on!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

There are lots of ideas and info about learning Spansih already on the site. Start here!
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...iving-spain/104899-learning-spanish-help.html


----------

